# Ultrafire C8 Cree Q5 flashlight rechargeable



## Scoot! (Dec 1, 2010)

...came about this light from a freind, who came about it the same way.  BEST light I have ever seen. Has anyone pruchased one of these...and where can you buy them at? Looking to get a few more. Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2010)

Just googled it...found it for $23 without battery & charger.

http://www.lingosbox.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=3006

At the same place, add another $15 to the price if you want the battery & charger.

give us some more details/review....at that price, sounds like a good buy


----------



## Scoot! (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks. Cheapest place Ive seen so far. I've been using this borrowed light for 2 weeks looking to buy several more. At 40$ its a heck of a buy. This little compact sucker means what it says about being bright, and chunkin a light 200m.....and its tuff and waterproof. (I can vouch for that! )  Thanks!


----------



## Firescooby (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got a few of them I got off dealextreme. They are chinese products, and each one I have are different. There is very little QC. Many times you gotta tweak 'em to get them to work ok. 

I'd put a little extra money and buy something a little less communist and better built.


----------

